# How much would pay for the DIRECTV with TiVo DVR?



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I've been asked to see how the results turn up here compared to the same thread at DBSTalk...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138467


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

"As little as possible." If you need an answer I'd say $300 MAX. Any more then that the HR2x will do just fine, thank you. 



Mike Lang said:


> I've been asked to see how the results turn up here compared to the same thread at DBSTalk...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138467


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> I've been asked to see how the results turn up here compared to the same thread at DBSTalk...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138467


Is this how much would you like to pay, or what is the most that you would pay. I assume this is on-top of and not inclusive of the DVR fee? Per unit, or total?

I voted $8, but assumed it's on top of the DVR fee, which is still a good deal IMHO.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I think $3 per month would be reasonable assuming a decent set of features. I'm not saying I expect the new box to completely function in the same way as, say, a TiVo HD (which I would imagine would cost another $10-15/Mo), but I would like to see something for the extra money.


----------



## madbeachcat (Jan 31, 2002)

I voted $0, because I do not see the added value for me personnaly. If you are more invested in wanting Tivo, then I can see you bewilling to pay for a service you want. 

I, however, and happy with my HR21-700, so unless I can get the Tivo for the same price with no extra fee, Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

I said $2...but only if that $2 covered ALL of my Directv Tivo units.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Actually, I think the premium will be mostly in the upfront cost, and not so much in the monthly (there may not even be a monthly premium). IOW, the new Tivo and the then-current HD DVR will probably list for a SRP within $50 of each other, but the HD DVR will still be the basis for shipping-only or lowball deals to get or keep customers, while the Tivo will rarely if ever be discounted and will be aimed at niche customers who want it enough to pay more for it. Replacements for failed units? Free for the HD DVR, but for the Tivo, it's gonna cost ya.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I already have a DirecTv HD TiVo, and don't pay any extra monthly cost, so $0.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

hefe said:


> I already have a DirecTv HD TiVo, and don't pay any extra monthly cost, so $0.


ditto


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

No extra monthly cost for me, but lets say as an upfront cost I'd pay no more than $100 more than the cost of DTV's models.


----------



## Vegas (Dec 21, 2003)

I voted $0. I would have said $5, but after 4 months with the HD Tivo and cable, they will have a hard time just getting me to come back.
If the new D Tivo does not have ALL of the features of the stand alone, I wont go back.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I have said since I came to Directv that I would pay full Tivo subscription rates to have access to FULL tivo functionality, so I voted accordingly.


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

incog-neato said:


> "As little as possible." If you need an answer I'd say $300 MAX. Any more then that the HR2x will do just fine, thank you.


WOW you would pay $300 a month. This thing better be great.Ha.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

madbeachcat said:


> I voted $0, because I do not see the added value for me personnaly. If you are more invested in wanting Tivo, then I can see you bewilling to pay for a service you want.
> 
> I, however, and happy with my HR21-700, so unless I can get the Tivo for the same price with no extra fee, Thanks, but no thanks.


what he said. Unless they add something more than I got with the 10-250 then why would I want to pay more?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

The POLL wasn't posted at the time I replied, just the message.  I had no idea he was referring to monthly fees and not the cost of the box.

If I have to pay big bucks for the box I wouldn't be willing to pay anything additional for the service.



Texceo said:


> WOW you would pay $300 a month. This thing better be great.Ha.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I'p pay $5 more per mo. for each DTivo (I have 4) if they have ALL of the features of the non-DirecTV models including MRV, unbox, and everything else.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> I'p pay $5 more per mo. for each DTivo (I have 4) if they have ALL of the features of the non-DirecTV models including MRV, unbox, and everything else.


+1 But only if there is no commitment.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would pay a max of $10 additional a month for the HD Tivo assuming that covers all tivos.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

RS4 said:


> +1 But only if there is no commitment.


Why in the world would they not have a commitment? The commitment is not going away. Heck based on a couple of other threads, they have even stopped the no commitment upgrade for HR10 users wishing to swap.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

jimb726 said:


> Why in the world would they not have a commitment? The commitment is not going away. Heck based on a couple of other threads, they have even stopped the no commitment upgrade for HR10 users wishing to swap.


I guess we'll see how important it becomes to D* There always seems to be someone who knows some kind of secret password, etc that D* allows certain people in to their system in spite of what the rules for the general public are.

You look at some of the people that have been on this forum - especially over the past few months - they always seem to know the exact wording for an email, or a special phrase or number to use. There was one person on here a few months ago that seemed to be on a crusade of getting HR10-250 users over to the D* jun. ... err dvr's. One could easily assume he had a certain number of users to convert, and that he had enticements to help convince customers to switch. Of course, he hasn't been here for a while... maybe his quota was hit!!


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I would continue to pay the $5.99/mo that I already pay for my SD DTivos.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I said $5.00 because that seems to be the going rate for Direct TV but if it works better then their current unit, I'd up the price. I hate the HR-XXXs.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

RS4 said:


> I guess we'll see how important it becomes to D* There always seems to be someone who knows some kind of secret password, etc that D* allows certain people in to their system in spite of what the rules for the general public are.
> 
> You look at some of the people that have been on this forum - especially over the past few months - they always seem to know the exact wording for an email, or a special phrase or number to use. There was one person on here a few months ago that seemed to be on a crusade of getting HR10-250 users over to the D* jun. ... err dvr's. One could easily assume he had a certain number of users to convert, and that he had enticements to help convince customers to switch. Of course, he hasn't been here for a while... maybe his quota was hit!!


Agreed, I just do not see any circumstance that they will do away with the commitment. I know that lots of people have issues with them, but at the end of the day its 24 months and unless a person decides that the service is just so horrible 10 days into the commitment there is going to be some value realized and a reduction of the ETF. Even if you stuck it out for a year, your etf would be 240 dollars. I would argue that if 240 dollars is make or break for you, that perhaps satellite TV might not be the best option for you. I guess we will see what product is delivered in a year or so, and then we will be able to see how truly important TiVo is to the folks who have been clamoring for it all along. I just hope it isnt a gimmick that is going to be priced over its value and just become another beaten dog.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard Tom Rogers say during a recent investors conference that the newly announced HD DTV/TiVo product will be a new device. Specifically, it will NOT be an optional software download onto the DTV DVR+ devices (like it is with the Comcast/Motorola deal). He was specifically asked this question, and he said that they put considerable thought into it and both DTV and TiVo decided an entirely new device would make it to market more quickly.

I have the link to the webcast replay where you can here it for yourself. I hesitate to post it as it is stock related. If given permission from a moderator, I will do so.

I thought this was useful information because it would dissuade me from getting DTV service now, with the expense of installing multiple HR-2X units (I would be replacing 5 standalone TiVo units), thinking that I could just "convert" those to TiVo DVRs when the new DTV/TiVo service starts next year. With this news, I will just wait and evaluate the new DTV/TiVo devices when they are released to the market.

Still, considering the delays involved with the Comcast rollout, I think DTV and TiVo made the right decision on this.


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

20TIL6 said:


> I heard Tom Rogers say during a recent investors conference that the newly announced HD DTV/TiVo product will be a new device. Specifically, it will NOT be an optional software download onto the DTV DVR+ devices (like it is with the Comcast/Motorola deal). He was specifically asked this question, and he said that they put considerable thought into it and both DTV and TiVo decided an entirely new device would make it to market more quickly.
> 
> I have the link to the webcast replay where you can here it for yourself. I hesitate to post it as it is stock related. If given permission from a moderator, I will do so.
> 
> ...


I think many of us expect a Tivo HD with satellite tuners instead of QAM tuners. Hopefully there will also be tuners for ATSC, but that may be too much to ask.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

b3ar said:


> I think many of us expect a Tivo HD with satellite tuners instead of QAM tuners. Hopefully there will also be tuners for ATSC, but that may be too much to ask.


I think so too. The Comcast 'soft-TiVo' has had several lessons learned, both technical and partnering.

I hope they leave in the ATSC tuners. That along with other features in the current cablecard S3/HD units will be part of my own comparison exercise that might prompt me to drop cable and come back to DirecTV.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

20TIL6 said:


> I have the link to the webcast replay where you can here it for yourself. I hesitate to post it as it is stock related. If given permission from a moderator, I will do so.


I am no moderator but investor calls are routinely quoted and posted here as they contain scads of info about TiVo the product. It would be any discussion around the info that should not be stock related


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

I'll pay $10/month if I don't have to pay extra for the HD access fee.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

EricG said:


> I'll pay $10/month if I don't have to pay extra for the HD access fee.


HD access fee is different then mirror/lease fees, so what ever price adjustment is attached (if any) will more then likely be in addition to the HD access fee, no in place of it.


----------



## DonDon (Jan 14, 2007)

Look, about the time my commitment for the Hr20 I currently have expires, the new HD Tivos "should" be out. While I might be expected to shell out $100 bux or so to upgrade my box, since I am already paying 6 bux a month for my SD Tivo service, which I will not drop as I still own 2 SD tvs and I have 3 spare SDTivos to make repairs, I expect to operate them for years to come. I already pay 10 bux a month for HD service. and 6 bux a month for Tivo service. Why should I pay a dime more per month for HDTivo service?

If I pay an up front fee to get the box int first place, then there should be no monthly fee for HDTivo service.

I have been more than impressed with my WOW internet service for the last year, so going to their TV with Tivo service is a no brainer if DTV gets stupid about the HDTivo thing next year.

Don


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

DonDon said:


> Look, about the time my commitment for the Hr20 I currently have expires, the new HD Tivos "should" be out. While I might be expected to shell out $100 bux or so to upgrade my box, since I am already paying 6 bux a month for my SD Tivo service, which I will not drop as I still own 2 SD tvs and I have 3 spare SDTivos to make repairs, I expect to operate them for years to come. I already pay 10 bux a month for HD service. and 6 bux a month for Tivo service. Why should I pay a dime more per month for HDTivo service?
> 
> If I pay an up front fee to get the box int first place, then there should be no monthly fee for HDTivo service.
> 
> ...


You pay an upfront cost for the box HR2X anyway, why should the proposed TIVO box be any different?

You also pay a single DVR cost of 5.99 a month no matter how many DVR's you have on the system. The 9.99 is for HD access, not for DVR access, different charge structure.

The press release shows this as a value-added service not a standard service, normally added services cost more then standard services.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I voted $5 per month assuming that covers all DirecTivos on my account. If it were per box, then no more than $2.


----------

